# Verlauf an Kontur



## Howie (12. März 2004)

Hallo Leute

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es bei Illustrator möglich ist  eine Kontur einen Verlauf zu geben ?

Gruß Howie


----------



## megabit (18. März 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du eine Kontur haben, die einen Farbverlauf hat.

Soviel ich weiss, ist das nicht automatisch mit der "serienmäßigen" Outline, die Illustrator anbietet nicht möglich.

Du kannst das Problem aber umgehen indem du mit Pfaden eine passende Outline erstellst. Dieser kannst du einen Verlauf zuweisen. 

Allerdings sind die Verläufe die Illustrator anbiete nicht immer so wie man es haben will. Zum Beispiel sind kreosförmige Farbverläufe immer vom Zentrum aus. 

Wenn das nich so sein soll, wei dein Verlauf an einer bestimmten Ecke beginnen soll, musst du mit Masken arbeiten. Damit kannst du den ausgangspunk des verlaufes bestimmen und durch die maske wird alles, was nich gebraucht wird, ausgeblendet.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Howie (18. März 2004)

Wow
Hätte nicht gedacht das noch einer darauf antwortet.
Nun hast du soviel geschrieben, das ich gar nicht weiß was ich jetzt schreiben soll. :-(  Leider kenne ich mich nicht so aus mit diesen Sachen. Ich dachte wirklich nur an einen ganz normalen Farbverlauf. Wie ich aber festgestellt habe muss ich wohl immer mit 2 Objekten arbeiten, wenn eine Kante mit einen Verlauf sein soll oder geht es doch einfacher ?

Gruß

Howie


----------



## megabit (18. März 2004)

Welche Version von Illustrator hast du? Dann mache ich dir ein Beispiel und dann wir es dir sicher klar. Beschreiben kann ich das schlecht.


----------



## Howie (18. März 2004)

Hallo megabit

Ich habe die CS Version oder besser gesagt sie hat mich.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. März 2004)

Also entweder ist jetzt bei allen der große Wohlstand ausgebrochen, oder auf der Cebit oder anderswo hat Adobe an alle CS-Produkte verschenkt und ich habs wiedermal nicht mitbekommen...  
Wieso kauft man sich ein (bin zu faul zum nachschauen) sündhaft teures Programm, wenn man noch nicht mal die Grund-Funktionen der weitaus billigeren Vorgängerversionen beherrscht?

Ein nachdenklicher ALF

P.S. Ach ja, sorry fürs Off-Topic, aber das mußte jetzt mal sein...


----------



## Howie (18. März 2004)

Hallo TerrorALF

Manchmal werden Sachen einfach vorgegeben. Den hat man damit klar zu kommen. Nicht das es immer toll ist   .

Gruß
Howie


----------



## megabit (19. März 2004)

Hi Howie,

ich habe mal ein simpeles Beispiel gemacht mit einem kreis in rot, der eine Kontur hat (besteht aus einem zusammengesetzten Pfad). Diesem Pfad, der hier als Kontur dient, kann ganz normal mit einem verlauf versehen werden.

Sieh dir das Beispiel an und du wirst es bestimmt verstehen. Bei Komlizierten Pfaden ist es allerdings nicht ganz so einfach  )

Wenn du aber einen kreisförmigen Verlauf beginnend in einer bestimmten Ecke haben möchtest kommst du um eine Maske nicht herum.

Bei fragen gerne.


----------



## maskworlddotcom (19. März 2004)

Hi,

auch komplizierte Pfade kann man m.E. einfach mit 
Objekt > Pfad > Konturlinie in "Flächen" umwandeln
und dann mit Verläufen versehen.

AUch ein Gitter kann man dann noch drüberlegen.

So bekommt man doch einen Verlauf in Konturen,
denn eine Kontur ist doch bei Vektorenprogrammen
irgendwo auch eine Fläche (wenn man eben zoomt)

greets
ks


----------



## Howie (20. März 2004)

Erstmal Danke an euch beiden.

Beide Arten klappen sehr gut. Das ist mir eine sehr große Hilfe.
Bei CS um eine Kontur in eine Fläche zu wandeln, muss ich aber über *Objekt / Umwandeln* gehen.

Gruß Howie


----------



## megabit (22. März 2004)

Das ist ja der Hammer.

Das sowas geht habe ich nicht gewusst. Das vereinfacht die Sache ja ungemein.


----------

